# Beecome 2016



## Joel

This would be a great location for the 1st annual Beesource convention I've been trying to get off the ground for almost a decade, Barry has already said we could take his boat (for real, check the threads)! I can see us all on the deck, with our hair blowing in the wind, Captain Barry calling to trim the sails and scads of beeks with swords on the deck debating small cell! More Grog anyone?


----------



## Michael Palmer

Joel said:


> I can see us all on the deck, with our hair blowing in the wind, Captain Barry calling to trim the sails and scads of beeks with swords on the deck debating small cell!


Shiver me timbers...


----------



## sqkcrk

How do you say "Beecome" in Sveedish?


----------



## Beecome 2016

sqkcrk said:


> How do you say "Beecome" in Sveedish?


The closes would be Bi-möte, so we keep the name in English


----------



## ChrisBex

Joel said:


> This would be a great location for the *1st annual *Beesource convention


First inaugural


----------



## sqkcrk

Isn't First Inaugural redundant? Doesn't Inaugural mean First? Or beginning?


----------



## biggraham610

I believe you are right Mark. I think 1st Annual works. Or, Inaugural. Just not First Inaugural.  G


----------

